# iBook G4 problème réglage luminosité



## bouldi (26 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai renversé un verre d'eau sur mon ordi. Après avoir séché il a remarché mais la touche pour augmenter la luminosité ne marche plus. Je suis allé dans préférence système pour voir les raccourcis mais impossible de modifier. J'y vois vraiment plus grand chose. Aidez moi svp !


----------



## guitou.net (26 Septembre 2008)

quels raccourcis ? ça marche pas en cliquant  sur "moniteurs" ?


----------



## Flibust007 (26 Septembre 2008)

1 es - tu certain que tout est bien sec ?
2 ensuite, dans les préférences système ==> moniteur ==> en dessous tu as un curseur "luminosité "
Ton Os est bien Léopard, n'est-ce pas ??
Il faut toujours bien tout préciser quand tu poses une question.


----------



## bouldi (27 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses à tous les deux. Je suis allée dans "moniteur", il y avait bien un curseur "luminosité" et ça a fonctionné.

Merci encore.


----------

